# which Keyboard and Mouse to buy ?



## shijilt (Oct 27, 2012)

My mouse is sometimes  making double clicks instead of single click now..

Time to replace it..

When I am home,I spend most of time with my Desktop PC.
I will spend 1/2 hours for gaming , and most time I will be on net .
I am a web designer.

So , what do you think , what kind of a mouse and keyboard will suit my needs ?
Wireless ? or USB ?

Suggest me some good wireless mouses below 1000RS.
or a mouse+kb combo for less than 2000 RS .

I am posing some links below. Tell me which one is good..

Keyboard and Mouse Combo
iBall Dusky Duo 06 Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo | Keyboard | Flipkart.com

HP LV290AA Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo | Keyboard | Flipkart.com

Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800 USB Keyboard and Mouse Combo | Keyboard | Flipkart.com

HP LV290AA Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo | Keyboard | Flipkart.com

Logitech MK260 Combo Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo | Keyboard | Flipkart.com

*www.flipkart.com/logitech-mk320-wi...GZHB&ref=859f3eea-ae96-4264-b118-306327e560a2


this one looks nice , and it is cheap too , but its arrow keys are tooo small!!

Logitech MK220 Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo | Keyboard | Flipkart.com

which one is good ? 
or do you think wireless is not gonna suit me ?
please help me,...


----------



## demon (Nov 1, 2012)

u can go for mk260,it is spacier than the mk220


----------

